# NorKeys Font (keyboard diagrams)



## Nor (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi,

I thought this may interest the publishers or any piano teacher.

*NorKeys* font can be used to design custom chord diagrams for keyboards or pianos. It allows you to draw the keys of the piano. NorKeys font can be used to highlight the pitch(s)/key(s) to play, and it may even be useful for teaching any elementary piano/keyboard harmony lesson, or for putting chord diagrams above a lead-sheet, allowing students to watch and understand the structure of any chord, voicing, or even a scale.For more information about the NorKeys font, please click the PDF links below:

https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/Norkeys-Font.pdf


https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/02-Keyboard-Minuit-Chretiens.pdf



You can get NorKeys font from the link shown below:









NorKeys Font ‣ NorFonts


Create custom chord diagrams for the keyboard/piano that you can put above any lead-sheet, helping your students to watch and understand the structure of any chord, voicing or any scale. 🏷 All purchases are FINAL and NON-REFUNDABLE given the numerical nature of our products.




norfonts.ma


----------

